# Photo Impact Bildergröße ändern



## teenbabe (19. Juni 2003)

hallöle,ich fange gleich mal an;kann mir von euch jemand sagen,wie man bei PhotoImpact ein Bild auf die Größe 800x600 kriegen kann,ohne dass die Qualität drunter leidet,oder dass ich was wegschnippeln muss????
mit Bildgröße ändern gehts nicht,da sich dann die Breite imma der Höhe anpasst,und dann kommt da niemals 800x600 raus..kann jemand helfen??


----------



## haldjo1 (24. Juni 2003)

Ich kenn mich mit Photo Impact nicht aus, aber bei einigen Grafikprogrammen gibt es die Option "Seitenverhältniss beibehalten" oder ähnliches die du deaktivieren musst.


----------



## teenbabe (24. Juni 2003)

hm also da hab ich da snoch nicht gefunden,schade eigentlich,denn die qualität soll ja irgendwie nicht so drunta leiden,dass man im Internet mit dem aolbrowser nix erkennt,im explorer erkennt man alles einwandfrei,*grübel*,und ich will das bei beiden jetzt so hinkriegen


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. Juni 2003)

Ersteinmal das gesamte Bild auswählen, dann

Menü: Format -> Abmessungen

im Dialog feste Werte eingeben und Durch "OK" bestätigen...


----------



## teenbabe (24. Juni 2003)

gibt es da nich,guck ma.....


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von teenbabe _
> *gibt es da nich,guck ma..... *



Bei Dir ist es Bildgrösse ...

Etwas mitdenken *smile*.


----------



## teenbabe (24. Juni 2003)

ja mit bildgeöße arbeite ich doch immer,aba dann kann man da nur einenw ert einstellen,wenn man bei höhe 1024 einstellt,dann wirdweite nicht 768 sondern irgendwas anderes,und,zurecht schneiden will ich da snicht,und stellt man das auch,wird das Bild urst verzogen,wenn man 1024 mal 768 manuell eingibt


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. Juni 2003)

Ich habe leider nicht die neueste Version von Impact, da ich schon lange auf Photoshop umgestiegen bin, aber bei mir funktioniert es....

Lösungen: (a oder b)

A) Haken entfernen (blau markiert) und darunter Werte eingeben!

B) "Standard" wählen (rot markiert) und im Drop-Down 1024/768 anwählen


Hinweis: Bitte bei jeder Anfrage Versionnummer des Programms angeben!

Zweitens: Netiquette -> Punkt 12 : Bitte an Groß-/Kleinschreibung halten. Danke!

Ohne Verzerrungen wird es eventuell nie klappen, wenn dein Bild nicht etwa entsprechende Werte hat!


----------



## teenbabe (24. Juni 2003)

Ja danke schön erstmal.habe das jetzt ausprobiert,aber es klappt immer noch nicht,das Bild sieht dann,wenn man es von einer größeren Auflösung kleiner machen will so aus wie hier,und naja,etwas verzogen,zusammen gedrückt,oder?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. Juni 2003)

Naja, wie ich bereits sagte (rot) : Mit Verlusten musst Du rechnen, wenn Du das Bild nicht zuschneiden willst, was wesentlich vernünftiger wäre!

Irgendwie muss das Grafikprogramm das Bild ja auf das Format bringen und Bildteile hinzudenken kann das Programm (leder) noch nicht.


----------



## teenbabe (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas L. _
> *Naja, wie ich bereits sagte (rot) : Mit Verlusten musst Du rechnen, wenn Du das Bild nicht zuschneiden willst, was wesentlich vernünftiger wäre!
> 
> Irgendwie muss das Grafikprogramm das Bild ja auf das Format bringen und Bildteile hinzudenken kann das Programm (leder) noch nicht.  *


Ja,ich sage ja auch gar nicht,dass ich das nicht zuschneiden will oder würde,aber wenn ich das zuschneide,verringere ich doch die Auflösung,und dann kann es doch seoin,dass das Bild unerkennbar oder schrumpelig wird,oder nicht???

Ist ja bei Aol auch so;da ist es tootal schrumpelig und man erkennt kaum was drauf,und im IE ist es super zu erkennen,keine makel,man sieht alles ganz genau,weiß jemand,woran da sliegt?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. Juni 2003)

Ist jetzt nur eine Vermutung, die ich nicht belgen kann, aber evtl. liegt es an dem AOL eigenem Bildformat.
Ich weiß nicht, ob die Bilder im Browser evtl. konvertiert werden!

( AOL Art -> oder wie deren eigenständiges Format heißt )


----------



## teenbabe (24. Juni 2003)

Und welchem soll jetzt glauben,was die echte Grafik entspricht??Explorer oder AOL???

was sagt ihr jetzt zu dem mit dem zurecht schneiden,wegen der leidenden Qualität?


----------

